# Drunk girl



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

Saturday night....picked her up from a bar around 10pm and was immediately suspicious because the name of the account was Test Driver. She was hammered and approached me as I pulled up and confirmed that she was requesting Uber so, feeling sorry for her and wanting to help her get home, I stupidly let her in. The drop-off was a few minutes away so I figured it was ok plus the request was Select. She immediately passed out on the back seat so I drove slowly and got her to the drop-off. She gets out but says that it isn't her house....at that point I should have just driven off, but I felt bad and wanted to get her home. she then gets back in my car and accuses me of stealing her phone.

At this point I'm getting worried and she refuses to get out. I contemplate removing her but decide that it isn't a good idea, then she really starts getting belligerent so I knock on somebody's door as I think I need a witness. The only person around is a 15 year-old girl and she is great. She calls the police and I explain the situation to them. She stands with me for 40 minutes as we wait for the police to show up. Another neighbor joins us and we all take turns trying to reason with the drunken idiot who alternates between abuse, self-pity and her life-story.

Teenager's grandfather shows up to help and he gets abused. Police still haven't showed up. I've got my voice recorder going the whole time as back-up (I bought a dashcam yesterday!) Then another neighbor pulls up. It's a woman who manages to calm her down and then offers to drive her home. This after we've also spoken to drunk's father who doesn't give a shit and seems disinterested in coming to help her. Finally drunk agrees to get out of my car and goes with the woman. But she tries to take the teens cellphone claiming that it belongs to her. We talk her out of that, she gets into the car and that's that.

Meanwhile I've spoken to Uber emergency support and they are working on whatever they do. I thank everybody who helped out, drive off to next pickup, and while they are getting in I talk to Uber support who ionform me they are giving me $20 for my trouble. So I made $7.86 for the fare and an extra $20 (drunk didn't tip me for some reason!). No damage to vehicle but I was out of commission for an hour while the whole thing went down.

Could have been a hell of a lot worse though. The police never showed up!

As I was driving her back I got a call from the account holder who asked who I had in my car. So now I think that I picked up a random drunk who stumbled out of the bar just as I rolled up and latched onto me. I think it was all one big cluster. I think the lesson is to just not pick up pax who are clearly too hammered to be reasonable. No more feeling sorry for people.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Drive to the closet 7-11. park in front of camera. Call 911. Drag her out. End Ride. Drive off.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

You're not cut out to drive around drunks.


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

mattsabre said:


> I think the lesson is to just not pick up pax who are clearly too hammered to be reasonable.


The lesson should be stop assuming you have the correct PAX, get confirmation before they're in your car. And I don't just mean asking "Are you Test Driver?" to which they can just answer "yes" and you're in the same mess. Ask "What is your name?" or "What is the name on the account?".


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

More than likely you're going to lose the $7.86 bro, expect that to get refunded back to the account holder. You never gave the actual account holder a ride.

More than likely that drunk girl got in the absolute first car she saw with an uber sticker. She may or may not have even called an uber for herself.

More than likely you took her to the actual account holders residence, not her house.

Congratulations some random drunk chick took you for a ride into the twilight zone.


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

mattsabre said:


> she was too drunk to get coherent information from. It was my mistake, but the mistake was feeling sorry for her.


If she's too drunk to say her name then she's too drunk to get in the car. If you're really feeling like you want a clean up fee and want to give her the ride then make her show you her phone with your name/picture on it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

redd38 said:


> The lesson should be stop assuming you have the correct PAX, get confirmation before they're in your car. And I don't just mean asking "Are you Test Driver?" to which they can just answer "yes" and you're in the same mess. Ask "What is your name?" or "What is the name on the account?".


This is EXACTLY what you should have done, if she was too drunk to give her name she's too drunk to get into your car.

This is also i believe, the root cause of about half to 3/4ths of "I called a taxi and it never showed up" problem.


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> More than likely you're going to lose the $7.86 bro, expect that to get refunded back to the account holder. You never gave the actual account holder a ride.
> 
> More than likely that drunk girl got in the absolute first car she saw with an uber sticker. She may or may not have even called an uber for herself.
> 
> ...


No it wasn't the account holder's address because somebody was in that house and it was an old guy who wasn't interested in helping. Test Driver pinged me before this trip and cancelled as I arrived. I drove off and then got the same ping again. I think he was in the bar and calling the ride for this woman.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

mattsabre said:


> she was too fecking drunk to get coherent information from. It was my mistake, but the mistake was feeling sorry for her drunk ass.


And she was probably fat too.

Being nice and driving Uber will get u screwed every time.


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> This is EXACTLY what you should have done, if she was too drunk to give her name she's too drunk to get into your car.
> 
> This is also i believe, the root cause of about half to 3/4ths of "I called a taxi and it never showed up" problem.


I always do the confirmation. I asked her name first but she just couldn't come out with anything coherent. Like I said, I felt sorry for her. It was a very small neighborhood bar and she was right there as I pulled up so it was a reasonable assumption that she was my pax. I'm sure I was just clouded by my need for those Select dollars too.



Uberyouber said:


> And she was probably fat too.
> 
> Being nice and driving Uber will get u screwed every time.


Actually she was pretty cute. Her dress was revealing and she was all over the back seat. I was very worried about an assault or rape allegation.

BTW. Uber seemingly support account holders calling rides for others since this is from their email to me:

Thanks for calling in this serious concern.

We're sorry to hear about the experience you described with this rider. We are committed to a safe, respectful, and comfortable experience for everyone who uses Uber.

_We will be reaching out to the account holder regarding the behavior of their guest._


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Yea gotta watch out with the pretty rich white girls the media loves those. They are a ratings bonaza !!!


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I stopped driving at night. The stress level and quality of rides is lightyears better. Sometimes when i do take late night rides, i always call. If they dont say 100% the right stuff i just cancel. No drunks in my car ESPECIALLY drunk women


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm thinking about a small can of mace now. That would have got her out. what's the legality of using this stuff?


----------



## NapsterSA (Apr 18, 2017)

Excellent lessons-learned post! Sounds like you handled it well under the circumstances.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

I would call the police the instant she refused to get out of the car, and then ask if I should wait or drive her to the police station. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

mattsabre said:


> she was too drunk to get coherent information from. It was my mistake, but the mistake was feeling sorry for her.


Yeah if she was too drunk to answer a simple question like that, the ride never starts.



mattsabre said:


> I'm thinking about a small can of mace now. That would have got her out. what's the legality of using this stuff?


You have to be in fear of your safety to deploy mace on someone, a belligerent drunk girl I would hope would not make you fear for your safety. Although if she starts punching you or your car and damages your property I think at that point you would have a right to use mace. But it'll take a week and a thorough detail to get that stink out of your car


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

mattsabre said:


> The only person around is a 15 year-old girl and she is great... She calls the police and I explain But she tries to take the teens cellphone claiming that it belongs to her. We talk her out of that, she gets into the car and that's that.





mattsabre said:


> I felt sorry for her.


I feel sorry for that 15 year old girl, arguably assaulted, and not wise enough to stay out of this drunk doofus drama. You usually get 15 year old girls to handle your problems? Like how you took care of it like a man.


----------



## SKuber (Feb 11, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You're not cut out to drive around drunks.


Me neither... can't deal with them. I don't do it, I cancell and leave them for the cabbies!


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I've got them. Keep them in a good mood. I've only had one angry drunk and I was able to get him in a better mood on our 25 minute drive to his house.


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I feel sorry for that 15 year old girl, arguably assaulted, and not wise enough to stay out of this drunk doofus drama. You usually get 15 year old girls to handle your problems? Like how you took care of it like a man.


Try reading the story, doofus. I needed a witness to protect myself from any possible false accusations. What would you have done if you had taken care of it like a man, on your own, and next day she told Uber that you assaulted her?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

mattsabre said:


> Try reading the story, doofus. I needed a witness to protect myself from any possible false accusations. What would you have done if you had taken care of it like a man, on your own, and next day she told Uber that you assaulted her?


Keep my doors locked, verify the driver, passenger and destination through a cracked window. Make an assessment that the drunk girl is a risk and drive away. Oh, and you dragged in a grandpa and another woman into this cluster mess. What if the drunk girl assaulted the woman who drove her home? Would you take responsibility?
Would she sue you? Niiiice, bruh.

Yeah, I agree the 15 year old girl should have taken the fall for the accusation of assault instead of you.

What you *needed* to do is realize that a *child* should have stayed out of the fray, and stayed inside her house. At the most "witness" from the door or window.
This got out of control and you had the Justice League bail you out.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> Call 911.


Do not call 911 unless you or another persons life or limb are in immediate danger. Call police dispatch.



Uberyouber said:


> Drag her out.


Do not put your hands on a passenger unless your life is in danger.


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Keep my doors locked, verify the driver, passenger and destination through a cracked window. Make an assessment that the drunk girl is a risk and drive away. Oh, and you dragged in a grandpa and another woman into this cluster mess. What if the drunk girl assaulted the woman who drove her home? Would you take responsibility?
> Would she sue you? Niiiice, bruh.
> 
> Yeah, I agree the 15 year old girl should have taken the fall for the accusation of assault instead of you.
> ...


I should have just called your mother. I have her on speed dial.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

mattsabre said:


> I should have just called your mother. I have her on speed dial.


Great. She would have slapped you and the drunk girl around.





.

I will bring the milk and cookies to consul you after get up out of the trash in the alley.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

mattsabre said:


> Try reading the story, doofus. I needed a witness to protect myself from any possible false accusations. What would you have done if you had taken care of it like a man, on your own, and next day she told Uber that you assaulted her?


Show them my dash cam footage which is far more reliable then a random 15 year old witness...


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

cdm813 said:


> I would call the police the instant she refused to get out of the car, and then ask if I should wait or drive her to the police station. Ain't nobody got time for that.


Negative, Ghostrider. You do not _call _the police, you _go to _the police.

Find the nearest cop shop and take the passenger there. If you go to the police station, advise them that you are an Uber driver and the passenger is intoxicated to the point of passing out, and request their assistance in removing the pax from your vehicle.

Police response is determined by the seriousness of the calls that are happening at the present moment. A quiet Sunday night when nothing is happening, the cops may be then in under five minutes. A rockin' weekend night - it may take them an hour to get to you.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Okay, has nobody read Matt's OP?

He has discussed in full detail what he did and why, and quite frankly he has done the right thing IMHO



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Keep my doors locked, verify the driver, passenger and destination through a cracked window. Make an assessment that the drunk girl is a risk and drive away. Oh, and you dragged in a grandpa and another woman into this cluster mess. What if the drunk girl assaulted the woman who drove her home? Would you take responsibility?
> Would she sue you? Niiiice, bruh.


If the drunk girl assaulted the woman who drove her home, it's on the woman, why? It's obvious if you actually read Matt's OP, she OFFERED to take the drunk girl home, Matt didn't force her to do so, he didn't even ask her to do so, by offering, the responsibility is now on her, NOT Matt



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Yeah, I agree the 15 year old girl should have taken the fall for the accusation of assault instead of you.


Taken the fall for what? Do you know what a witness is? Witnesses don't take blame for anything, they are a neutral party that prove an alibi

In this case, if the drunk girl were to sue for assault, the 15 yr old girl would say "I was there, I saw what happened, and Matt did nothing of the sort", NOT "I was there, Matt didn't assault her, I did"



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> What you *needed* to do is realize that a *child* should have stayed out of the fray, and stayed inside her house. At the most "witness" from the door or window.
> This got out of control and you had the Justice League bail you out.


And where did Matt say that he told her to be in the fray? All he said what that he needed her as a witness, a pair of eyes and a brain, her location in the matter didn't matter to him, she chose to be in the fray, her decision, not Matt's



steveK2016 said:


> Show them my dash cam footage which is far more reliable then a random 15 year old witness...


Matt did exactly that, he even went to turn the audio on on his dashcam so he would have audio of what happened

In the end, everything happened as it should, and Matt was lucky there were people around to help (which he acknowledged and thanked all involved), the only person who acted out and should be ashamed of themselves is the drunk girl, who took things way over the top and should be embarrassed of her actions (even while intoxicated)

The people I know who are that belligerent when drunk are just as bad when sober, no matter how drunk they they are, just like Travis' infamous outburst, we all know he's just as much of a dick when he's sober, he just has a filter when he's sober


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mikedamirault said:


> Matt did exactly that, he even went to turn the audio on on his dashcam so he would have audio of what happened


I reread the OP, at no point is there any mention of a dash cam or audio recording. I went through all his subsequent replies and there is no mention of a dash cam or audio recording.

If he had dash cam recording, why would he need a witness that wasn't even there during the actual trip where he was alone with the girl. If there's going to be an accusation, that's when it would have happened...



Mikedamirault said:


> the 15 yr old girl would say "I was there, I saw what happened, and Matt did nothing of the sort", NOT "I was there, Matt didn't assault her, I did"


The 15 year old girl would have only been a witness as of his arrival to her front door. Just about anything could have happened prior to that moment.



Mikedamirault said:


> In the end, everything happened as it should, and Matt was lucky there were people around to help (which he acknowledged and thanked all involved), the only person who acted out and should be ashamed of themselves is the drunk girl, who took things way over the top and should be embarrassed of her actions (even while intoxicated)
> 
> The people I know who are that belligerent when drunk are just as bad when sober, no matter how drunk they they are, just like Travis' infamous outburst, we all know he's just as much of a &%[email protected]!* when he's sober, he just has a filter when he's sober


I do agree, for as chaotic as this all sounds, the end result was a success.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I reread the OP, at no point is there any mention of a dash cam or audio recording. I went through all his subsequent replies and there is no mention of a dash cam or audio recording.


Actually, yes there was a mention to audio recording, proof you didn't read through all of it



mattsabre said:


> Teenager's grandfather shows up to help and he gets abused. Police still haven't showed up. *I've got my voice recorder going the whole time as back-up (I bought a dashcam yesterday!)* Then another neighbor pulls up. It's a woman who manages to calm her down and then offers to drive her home. This after we've also spoken to drunk's father who doesn't give a shit and seems disinterested in coming to help her. Finally drunk agrees to get out of my car and goes with the woman. But she tries to take the teens cellphone claiming that it belongs to her. We talk her out of that, she gets into the car and that's that.


 Okay, so I read that wrong, he got his voice recorder as he didn't get his dashcam until after the event, but yes, proof right there, quoted from the OP, he DID record audio of the event



steveK2016 said:


> If he had dash cam recording, why would he need a witness that wasn't even there during the actual trip where he was alone with the girl. If there's going to be an accusation, that's when it would have happened...


Again, that's you not reading, "drunk girl" fell asleep in his backseat so he "drove smoothly" to the destination, shnit didn't hit the fan until the destination, in which she said "hey, I don't live here" or something along those lines, it was THEN when she got belligerent

As for why have multiple sources of witnesses, ever heard of the saying "4 eyes are better than 2"?, the more people to witness an event and give the same story, the higher it's credibility, if you have video proof, audio proof and/or witness proof, and it all adds up, it will be very hard to deny



steveK2016 said:


> The 15 year old girl would have only been a witness as of his arrival to her front door. Just about anything could have happened prior to that moment.


 True, except for the fact nothing happened up until that point



steveK2016 said:


> I do agree, for as chaotic as this all sounds, the end result was a success.


Yeah, except for the cops not showing up when called, he things could have been a lot worse of nobody was around


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

cdm813 said:


> I would call the police the instant she refused to get out of the car, and then ask if I should wait or drive her to the police station. Ain't nobody got time for that.


You got six hours to wait for a cop?
Mebe it's different in New Hampshire, but in the Socialist State of California (Sacramento and San Francisco especially) cops won't/can't respond to that until shots are fired.
We are alone out here.

A big reason I don't do UberDrunk. When the sun goes down, I fade away.


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you, Mike. I thought I did the best I could after making a bad decision about letting her in my vehicle in the first place. The point of posting it here is for the benefit of somebody else who might not make that decision for themselves in the future.

The minute things turned weird I began recording on my phone. I bought the dashcam the day after so that I won't have a similar problem in the future. The 15 year-old was incredible. Very mature and she also learned some useful stuff about alcohol!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Negative, Ghostrider. You do not _call _the police, you _go to _the police.
> 
> Find the nearest cop shop and take the passenger there. If you go to the police station, advise them that you are an Uber driver and the passenger is intoxicated to the point of passing out, and request their assistance in removing the pax from your vehicle.
> 
> Police response is determined by the seriousness of the calls that are happening at the present moment. A quiet Sunday night when nothing is happening, the cops may be then in under five minutes. A rockin' weekend night - it may take them an hour to get to you.


An hour. *snort* I wish.
And, the cops house is locked up after business hours here.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mikedamirault said:


> Again, that's you not reading, "drunk girl" fell asleep in his backseat so he "drove smoothly" to the destination, shnit didn't hit the fan until the destination, in which she said "hey, I don't live here" or something along those lines, it was THEN when she got belligerent


A statement which cannot be corroborated with mere audio recording depending on the accusation.



Mikedamirault said:


> Actually, yes there was a mention to audio recording, proof you didn't read through all of it
> 
> Okay, so I read that wrong, he got his voice recorder as he didn't get his dashcam until after the event, but yes, proof right there, quoted from the OP, he DID record audio of the event


Fair enough, although the way the statement is structured, it sounds like he only recorded after things went sour at the final destination. I highly doubt he started his audio recording from the moment the drunk girl entered his car.

That's the important time to start recording. Recording after the fact doesn't prove anything prior to the recording started much like having a witness at the end can't prove that "nothing" happened during the trip itself.

This is all neither here nor there. The reason this was brought up was because Matt asked how a man would have handled the situation better than randomly finding a 15 year old girl to be his witness. The answer is having a dash cam.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

It's not the driver's fault nor problem if the pax is too drunk to provide a proper home address. Yes on dashcam.
Boot em, move on to the next pax. Problem solved


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mattsabre said:


> Saturday night....picked her up from a bar around 10pm and was immediately suspicious because the name of the account was Test Driver. She was hammered and approached me as I pulled up and confirmed that she was requesting Uber so, feeling sorry for her and wanting to help her get home, I stupidly let her in. The drop-off was a few minutes away so I figured it was ok plus the request was Select. She immediately passed out on the back seat so I drove slowly and got her to the drop-off. She gets out but says that it isn't her house....at that point I should have just driven off, but I felt bad and wanted to get her home. she then gets back in my car and accuses me of stealing her phone.
> 
> At this point I'm getting worried and she refuses to get out. I contemplate removing her but decide that it isn't a good idea, then she really starts getting belligerent so I knock on somebody's door as I think I need a witness. The only person around is a 15 year-old girl and she is great. She calls the police and I explain the situation to them. She stands with me for 40 minutes as we wait for the police to show up. Another neighbor joins us and we all take turns trying to reason with the drunken idiot who alternates between abuse, self-pity and her life-story.
> 
> ...


We are all glad to hear

THAT A 15 YEAR OLD GIRL CAME TO YOUR RESCUE !!!!



TwoFiddyMile said:


> You're not cut out to drive around drunks.


Or get out of wet paper bags .


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You're not cut out to drive around drunks.


Agreed. So many mistakes made would scarcely know where to begin.


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

I see that some of you aren't good at reading and comprehending. I now understand why you're Uber drivers.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Exactly why lately I won't pick up anyone with a stupid name or email as there name or cash money or whatever idiotic names they use.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

tryingforthat5star said:


> Exactly why lately I won't pick up anyone with a stupid name or email as there name or cash money or whatever idiotic names they use.


Good thing you don't have to drive yourself home... tryingforthat5star 

Come on man, nobody cares about 5 stars anymore.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

mattsabre said:


> Thank you, Mike. I thought I did the best I could after making a bad decision about letting her in my vehicle in the first place. The point of posting it here is for the benefit of somebody else who might not make that decision for themselves in the future.
> 
> The minute things turned weird I began recording on my phone. I bought the dashcam the day after so that I won't have a similar problem in the future. The 15 year-old was incredible. Very mature and she also learned some useful stuff about alcohol!


No problem

You did the right thing, things could have been a lot worse if you didn't act



mattsabre said:


> I see that some of you aren't good at reading and comprehending. I now understand why you're Uber drivers.


Yeah, I tend to find a lot of reading comprehension issues on forums, which I find funny as it's in all SAT/ACT testing required to graduate K-12



steveK2016 said:


> A statement which cannot be corroborated with mere audio recording depending on the accusation.


True, but it depends on the situation, in a perfect world, everyone would have dashcams in their cars always recording when the car is running, and while all Rideshare drivers should have dashcams for safety reasons, that is not always the case

Now say you are in a situation where you do happen to have a device that is capable of capturing and recording audio and/or video, but unlike a dashcam is not always running (or not practical to run constantly), like say a smartphone, tape/digital recorder, mini camcorder that has a finite amount of time it can record, it wouldn't be practical to record every minute of every trip and you would have to be a psychic to start recording right before something may happen, so if your average drunk pax gets into your car, snoozes the entire trip, and nothing happens on the way to the destination, there is no sign you may need to record what is going on, and when a sign comes up that you should document what is happening, it's already started



steveK2016 said:


> Fair enough, although the way the statement is structured, it sounds like he only recorded after things went sour at the final destination. I highly doubt he started his audio recording from the moment the drunk girl entered his car.
> 
> That's the important time to start recording. Recording after the fact doesn't prove anything prior to the recording started much like having a witness at the end can't prove that "nothing" happened during the trip itself.


You are forgetting one major point here though, storage space

First you have to factor in the resolution of video being recorded (if video is being recorded), and the audio quality of the audio being recorded (if audio is being recorded), high resolution video (say 1080p video) and high bitrate audio files take up a LOT of storage space, sure 1080p quality video isn't required for safety purposes and neither is high bitrate audio quality, you could probably get by with 480i video and low bitrate audio, but it depends on what the recording device supports, some HD cameras can't even record in 480i to save space

Second you have to think about what is being stored on that storage medium (internal memory, SD cards, etc.), some devices store not only the audio and/or video, but sometimes the devices OS and BIOS settings, not to mention other apps and software

Third you have to think about the storage medium itself, not all recording devices have gigs and gigs of storage space, some may be limited to as low as 2 or 4 GB, that's barely enough space for continuous audio and/or video

Finally you have to think about settings, many cameras/recorders have a setting for auto-rewrite but are not enabled by default, there are also cameras/recorders that don't have that option at all, this means the internal storage or SD card gets full, and without warning just stops recording (or without noticeable warning that is), this means you could have the camera set up to record, have it mounted, everything's working fine, then the SD card runs out of space, camera stops recording, and THEN something goes down (pax acts up)... Oops, it didn't record

Now YOU have a dashcam, which was designed with all this in mind, dashcams auto-rewrite by default, dashcams have adjustable resolution, allowing you to record as low as 480i for storage constraints, the OS and BIOS for a dashcam is stored internally and have no extra apps or software, reserving the SD card specifically for recorded media, most dashcams support SDHC and many now support SDXC, allowing for up to 128GB worth of storage space

Now let's compare that to a camera/audio recorder that everybody carries around in their pocket every day without a thought... The smartphone

Smartphones do NOT auto-rewrite, the option isn't even available (unless a third party app was downloaded that does), smartphones record in the highest resolution it supports, it can't be changed, many smartphones don't support SD cards (iPhones for example), even fewer smartphones support SDXC, smartphones store their OS, BIOS AND apps on the same storage medium that photos, audio and video is recorded to taking up even more space and on top of it all, unless two smartphones are being used or a smartphone and tablet (rare), where one could be used for the Uber/Lyft app and the other for recording, the camera or voice recorder app would have to run in the background while the Uber/Lyft app is in the forefront

So in the end, unless you have a dashcam (which like I said, we all should, but is not always the case), it's not always practical to have continuous audio/video recording



steveK2016 said:


> This is all neither here nor there. The reason this was brought up was because Matt asked how a man would have handled the situation better than randomly finding a 15 year old girl to be his witness. The answer is having a dash cam.


Can you quote where he asked what other drivers would do in his case? Based on what I have read (and it's already obvious I was able to read and comprehend it better than you could) he was telling us what happened to him as a heads up to the rest of us


----------



## coonhound (Aug 8, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Do not call 911 unless you or another persons life or limb are in immediate danger. Call police dispatch.


/Derail
If you need the police (or fire or ems), you call 911. I'm not sure why this is confusing. A 911 call taker enters the call into the CAD for the dispatcher (usually their peer sitting feet away) to dispatch that call to an in-service officer. In some small agencies, the call taker also dispatches at the same time. 
/End Derail


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

coonhound said:


> /Derail
> If you need the police (or fire or ems), you call 911. I'm not sure why this is confusing. A 911 call taker enters the call into the CAD for the dispatcher (usually their peer sitting feet away) to dispatch that call to an in-service officer. In some small agencies, the call taker also dispatches at the same time.
> /End Derail


911 is for emergencies. A non-threatening drunk person refusing to leave your car is not an emergency and nobody is in danger. If you called 911 in my city for that they'd tell you to call dispatch. This is a city of over one million people too.


----------



## coonhound (Aug 8, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> 911 is for emergencies. A non-threatening drunk person refusing to leave your car is not an emergency and nobody is in danger. If you called 911 in my city for that they'd tell you to call dispatch. This is a city of over one million people too.


Definitely different here. A disruption with a drunk person is an emergency and should go to 911. Police don't publish their dispatcher #s. Just call 911.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Abraxas79 said:


> Agreed. So many mistakes made would scarcely know where to begin.


Nice to see you surfaced to Monday Morning Quarterback again. Do you generate original content or just rip on others?


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

coonhound said:


> Definitely different here. A disruption with a drunk person is an emergency and should go to 911. Police don't publish their dispatcher #s. Just call 911.


The police dispatch number is published in our city. It is used when a police officer needs to attend a call but the priority is low (remove non-violent trespasser from property, child or mental health apprehension warrant that is signed by a judge, pick-up evidence, arrest offender breaching probation, etc).

A drunk person saying "no man I'm not getting out, you have to drive me because it's your job" is not an emergency. Priority for police is public safety. Someone being a prick is not a threat to the public so that is a low priority call. That being said, I've never waited longer than ten, maybe fifteen minutes for police to escort a trespasser.


----------



## coonhound (Aug 8, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> The police dispatch number is published in our city. It is used when a police officer needs to attend a call but the priority is low (remove non-violent tresspasser from property, child or mental health apprehension signed by judge, pick-up evidence, arrest offender breaching probation, etc).
> 
> A drunk person saying "no man I'm not getting out, you have to drive me because it's your job" is not an emergency. Prioriry for police is public safety. Someone being a prick is not a threat to the public so that is a low priority call. That being said, I've never waited longer than ten, maybe fifteen minutes for police to escort a trespasser.


Sorry, didn't see you were in Canada. I run a PSAP and we don't want the public to try and figure out which number to call. This type of incident is reported via 911 regularly. Depending upon the circumstances entered into the CAD, it may be assigned higher or lower priority.


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

I think a good lesson here is to make a list of all the police stations in your area and their phone numbers.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

just drive to the nearest police station.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mikedamirault said:


> ...


Such a long winded response, I'm not sure what the point of it was. Dash cams have removable memory. That is all.



Mikedamirault said:


> Can you quote where he asked what other drivers would do in his case? Based on what I have read (and it's already obvious I was able to read and comprehend it better than you could) he was telling us what happened to him as a heads up to the rest of us


It was quoted in my original reply...

This was the start of the conversation...



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I feel sorry for that 15 year old girl, arguably assaulted, and not wise enough to stay out of this drunk doofus drama. You usually get 15 year old girls to handle your problems? Like how you took care of it like a man.





mattsabre said:


> Try reading the story, doofus. I needed a witness to protect myself from any possible false accusations. What would you have done if you had taken care of it like a man, on your own, and next day she told Uber that you assaulted her?


Again, what should have been done to avoid finding a random 15 year old girl to be your witness is having a dash cam.

Carry on...


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Such a long winded response, I'm not sure what the point of it was. Dash cams have removable memory. That is all.


The point was simple, dashcams were designed for always on recording, not all recording devices are

Matt didn't have a dashcam at the time, all he had was his phone, which he used to record audio of the situation, it's impractical to expect him to start recording audio or video on the same device he's using for the driver app as soon as the pax gets into the car

Sometimes when you don't have the proper tool to do something, and you don't expect something happening that requires that tool, you need to improvise



steveK2016 said:


> It was quoted in my original reply...
> 
> This was the start of the conversation...
> 
> ...


That wasn't part of the OP, it was in response to a reply, he wasn't asking for advice

Basically what he was saying was "Fine, if you have such an issue with how I did something, what would you have done in that situation?", it was meant to be rhetorical

As for it being a random 15 yr old girl, he knocked on a random door, the age of whoever answered it is just as random as well, it just so happened a 15 yr old girl answered


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

coonhound said:


> Sorry, didn't see you were in Canada.


I'm not sure this is a Canadian versus American thing. Police services in both countries are run very similarly. When I say "call dispatch" people think I'm crazy because it something many people don't know about. We're all trained from a young age that calling 911 is how you reach the police, but there are better ways to use city resources.

The only reason I know about police dispatch is because I work in the criminal justice system and have frequent contacts with police.

Anyway... I've sidetracked the thread. Sorry folks.


----------



## coonhound (Aug 8, 2016)

mattsabre said:


> I think a good lesson here is to make a list of all the police stations in your area and their phone numbers.


911


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

coonhound said:


> 911


911 is not the police.
It is a referral. A filter. If the 911 operator doesn't think your pissed off pax is an emergency, they won't send help


----------



## coonhound (Aug 8, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> 911 is not the police.
> It is a referral. A filter. If the 911 operator doesn't think your pissed off pax is an emergency, they won't send help


This is not true. But feel free to write down non emergency #s down for every possible jurisdiction you drive through and try to figure out which jurisdiction you're in when you're in the middle of an emergency. In my area, I might drive through 50+ police jurisdictions in a single day. Or I could just call 911. PSAPs run by police departments where 911 call takers sit next to the police dispatchers.

As an emergency professional of 15 years and in charge of a center, I might have a clue. But again, feel free to try and find all of those numbers.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

coonhound said:


> This is not true. But feel free to write down non emergency #s down for every possible jurisdiction you drive through and try to figure out which jurisdiction you're in when you're in the middle of an emergency. In my area, I might drive through 50+ police jurisdictions in a single day. Or I could just call 911. PSAPs run by police departments where 911 call takers sit next to the police dispatchers.
> 
> As an emergency professional of 15 years and in charge of a center, I might have a clue. But again, feel free to try and find all of those numbers.


I have the same problem, But slightly different.

Out here there's 2 Orlandos.

1. Orlando city (the "real" Orlando) {served by Orlando PD}
2. Unincorporated orange county (with an "Orlando" postal address.) {Served by orange county Sheriff}

These are 2 different Police jurisdictions and one surrounds the other, with no real clear line dividing them.

Because i have a taxi permit for Orlando, i also have a taxi permit for Orange county (Orlando being in Orange county)

I literally don't know and couldn't care which side of the line i'm on at any one given time. How the heck would I call the correct place when i have no clue which i need to call at any one given time?


----------



## coonhound (Aug 8, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I have the same problem, But slightly different.
> 
> Out here there's 2 Orlandos.
> 
> ...


Here's what I preach to everyone:

1. Call 911 when you have an emergency, need fire, need police, need EMS, or see something suspicious/concerning.
2. Know a nearby cross street or landmark. Ideally, you can tell them something like: I am on I-75 Southbound just south of Delk Road.

When you use a cell phone for 911 it goes to the nearest cell site with availability. Occasionally, this means you may be physically located in Jurisdiction A and the call goes to a site in Jurisdiction B. They will answer the phone identifying the PSAP "Atlanta 911, what is the location of your emergency." If you know that you're actually in another jurisdiction, tell them and they will transfer you to the correct PSAP, i.e. "I need Cobb County 911." If you are not sure, just tell them your location. They will determine the appropriate jurisdiction. Sometimes a PSAP covers many jurisdictions and through the CAD will be routed to appropriate dispatcher(s). If they realize you are actually in another jurisdiction, they will tell you and then transfer you. "Sir, you're in Cobb County, please stay on the line while I transfer you to Cobb County 911. You will hear a couple beeps, do not hang up and stay on the line with me until they answer."

With some PSAPS, they have the ability to do some triangulation on your phone from the towers it pings. At a minimum, most can see the address of the tower you are using to make the call.

If you called a non-emergency line, they will have NO information about you or your location. So many people think they are bothering the 911 center when they should just call. Certainly, if you are calling because you are out of beer, need a pizza, or need a ride to the pool hall, you will get a response from police and they will give you a ride to jail. However, the original scenario described here is a perfectly acceptable reason to contact 911.

In my center, the non-emergency line is answered by the same personnel, but with no added value of location information. Just call 911.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

coonhound said:


> This is not true. But feel free to write down non emergency #s down for every possible jurisdiction you drive through and try to figure out which jurisdiction you're in when you're in the middle of an emergency. In my area, I might drive through 50+ police jurisdictions in a single day. Or I could just call 911. PSAPs run by police departments where 911 call takers sit next to the police dispatchers.
> 
> As an emergency professional of 15 years and in charge of a center, I might have a clue. But again, feel free to try and find all of those numbers.


Think that it just MIGHT be different in Redding, Ca than in Atlanta, Ga?
I only report the way it is here. 
Your mileage may vary.

Lots of small towns here, many jurisdictions. 
90% of my driving is in Redding, but there is also Anderson, Shasta Lake, Palo Cedro. Also two counties and gawd knows how many fire departments. 
Go online and look up the phone number for Redding PD dispatch. That is the number that the 911 operators call AFTER they have screened and rated your call. 
That's the way it is here - really.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

In case of emergency you could carry rum raisin cookies to entice drunk people out of your car. Heck, even tell a white lie and say it is a new Girl Scout cookie flavor. You could even get the 15 year old girl to pose as the Girl Scout. Holding and waving the cookie in front of the polluted passenger, enticing them out, _dumping your problem on others_, springing the trap, while you the driver make your escape.


----------



## UberBob2 (Sep 1, 2015)

I always ask for the PAX to tell me my name, ESPECIALLY IF THEY'RE DRUNK.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

mattsabre said:


> Saturday night....picked her up from a bar around 10pm and was immediately suspicious because the name of the account was Test Driver. She was hammered and approached me as I pulled up and confirmed that she was requesting Uber so, feeling sorry for her and wanting to help her get home, I stupidly let her in. The drop-off was a few minutes away so I figured it was ok plus the request was Select. She immediately passed out on the back seat so I drove slowly and got her to the drop-off. She gets out but says that it isn't her house....at that point I should have just driven off, but I felt bad and wanted to get her home. she then gets back in my car and accuses me of stealing her phone.
> 
> At this point I'm getting worried and she refuses to get out. I contemplate removing her but decide that it isn't a good idea, then she really starts getting belligerent so I knock on somebody's door as I think I need a witness. The only person around is a 15 year-old girl and she is great. She calls the police and I explain the situation to them. She stands with me for 40 minutes as we wait for the police to show up. Another neighbor joins us and we all take turns trying to reason with the drunken idiot who alternates between abuse, self-pity and her life-story.
> 
> ...


I tried to read the whole post but I kept going back to the fact that you picked up a rider when the rider name was "Test Driver". R U STUPID. (Yes).
I guess you are happy that you got an extra $20 but you are lucky you did not end up getting deactivated for gross stupidity.


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I tried to read the whole post but I kept going back to the fact that you picked up a rider when the rider name was "Test Driver". R U STUPID. (Yes).
> I guess you are happy that you got an extra $20 but you are lucky you did not end up getting deactivated for gross stupidity.


Please explain what you mean.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

When she (or anybody) starts grabbing and yelling, call the police back and say she's becoming more agitated and likely a danger to herself and others. That might get them there quicker.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> ...but you are lucky you did not end up getting deactivated for gross stupidity.


How much gross stupidity would cause deactivation? Just a rhetorical question to a degree.
Rum raisin cookie anyone?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

That's a classic scam

Friends order rides for each other (ordering phone never in car and goes to other GPS coordinates entirely), try to verbally change destinations, and call like an hour later to act "surprised"

Yeah right

Then they'll try to get a refund on the ride. Report this stuff ASAP so you beat them to it and get paid



mattsabre said:


> Saturday night....picked her up from a bar around 10pm and was immediately suspicious because the name of the account was Test Driver. She was hammered and approached me as I pulled up and confirmed that she was requesting Uber so, feeling sorry for her and wanting to help her get home, I stupidly let her in. The drop-off was a few minutes away so I figured it was ok plus the request was Select. She immediately passed out on the back seat so I drove slowly and got her to the drop-off. She gets out but says that it isn't her house....at that point I should have just driven off, but I felt bad and wanted to get her home. she then gets back in my car and accuses me of stealing her phone.
> 
> At this point I'm getting worried and she refuses to get out. I contemplate removing her but decide that it isn't a good idea, then she really starts getting belligerent so I knock on somebody's door as I think I need a witness. The only person around is a 15 year-old girl and she is great. She calls the police and I explain the situation to them. She stands with me for 40 minutes as we wait for the police to show up. Another neighbor joins us and we all take turns trying to reason with the drunken idiot who alternates between abuse, self-pity and her life-story.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

Not much of a scam if I got paid for the trip and the account holder got charged $20 on top. Plus the rider wasted an hour of her time sitting in my car.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

mattsabre said:


> Not much of a scam if I got paid for the trip and the account holder got charged $20 on top. Plus the rider wasted an hour of her time sitting in my car.


Sometimes they fail.


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

I think the simple explanation is that I picked up a random drunk girl who stumbled out of the bar at the exact same time as I arrived. What I should have done is asked to look at her phone and see the ride request. Now I know for the next time.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

mattsabre said:


> I think the simple explanation is that I picked up a random drunk girl who stumbled out of the bar at the exact same time as I arrived. What I should have done is asked to look at her phone and see the ride request. Now I know for the next time.


Nah.

You would've gotten angry calls or a cancel in the first 2 minutes after starting the ride


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

I did get a call. As I said earlier in the thread, I thought this was somebody calling a ride for somebody else. Only Uber knows for sure as they have the details of the account holder.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

mattsabre said:


> Please explain what you mean.


If you didn't get it then you need to stop driving before you do something even more stupid.


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> If you didn't get it then you need to stop driving before you do something even more stupid.


Why can't you just explain instead of being abusive? I posted here in order to get advice.


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

Tell you what if they pass out and I can't wake without touching I drive straight to the ER done it three times explain to them she's drunk and I'm afraid she might choke or something they scoop them up and not my problem anymore. Shoot a note to Uber and done. I never touch a passed out person. And I mostly drive night's.



mattsabre said:


> Saturday night....picked her up from a bar around 10pm and was immediately suspicious because the name of the account was Test Driver. She was hammered and approached me as I pulled up and confirmed that she was requesting Uber so, feeling sorry for her and wanting to help her get home, I stupidly let her in. The drop-off was a few minutes away so I figured it was ok plus the request was Select. She immediately passed out on the back seat so I drove slowly and got her to the drop-off. She gets out but says that it isn't her house....at that point I should have just driven off, but I felt bad and wanted to get her home. she then gets back in my car and accuses me of stealing her phone.
> 
> At this point I'm getting worried and she refuses to get out. I contemplate removing her but decide that it isn't a good idea, then she really starts getting belligerent so I knock on somebody's door as I think I need a witness. The only person around is a 15 year-old girl and she is great. She calls the police and I explain the situation to them. She stands with me for 40 minutes as we wait for the police to show up. Another neighbor joins us and we all take turns trying to reason with the drunken idiot who alternates between abuse, self-pity and her life-story.
> 
> ...


Should of driving to police station.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

mattsabre said:


> Saturday night....picked her up from a bar around 10pm and was immediately suspicious because the name of the account was Test Driver. She was hammered and approached me as I pulled up and confirmed that she was requesting Uber so, feeling sorry for her and wanting to help her get home, I stupidly let her in. The drop-off was a few minutes away so I figured it was ok plus the request was Select. She immediately passed out on the back seat so I drove slowly and got her to the drop-off. She gets out but says that it isn't her house....at that point I should have just driven off, but I felt bad and wanted to get her home. she then gets back in my car and accuses me of stealing her phone.
> 
> At this point I'm getting worried and she refuses to get out. I contemplate removing her but decide that it isn't a good idea, then she really starts getting belligerent so I knock on somebody's door as I think I need a witness. The only person around is a 15 year-old girl and she is great. She calls the police and I explain the situation to them. She stands with me for 40 minutes as we wait for the police to show up. Another neighbor joins us and we all take turns trying to reason with the drunken idiot who alternates between abuse, self-pity and her life-story.
> 
> ...


Wow....thank god for the extra $20 or i would think this was a shitty gig....

Ps. Im being sarcastic for those readers who dont catch it.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

coonhound said:


> In my center, the non-emergency line is answered by the same personnel, but with no added value of location information. Just call 911.


I'm still struggling with this. Yes I know I'm in a different country but 911 must be pretty universal, no?

If I had some sassy, drunk 19 year old girl refusing to get out of my car but she posed absolutely zero risk to herself, me, or the public, why would I call the same number as a person who is having a heart attack or being robbed at gunpoint? It just seems crazy to me.

*Story time:*
One night I had five PAX refuse to leave my car when I told them I wouldn't be driving them (they tried to squeeze five guys in my civic then got all condescending and rude when I caught them). They were not aggressive but insisted that driving them was my job and I had to do it. I called police dispatch on speaker phone and the conversation went like this:

Operator: "Ottawa Police, Bonjour"

Me: "Hey. I'm an Uber driver parked at the corner of x and y. I have several gentlemen refusing to leave my vehicle. Could you send an officer over to help convince them to move along please?"

Operator: "Sure, I have one just around the corner finishing up a call. What is your name? Vehicle description?"

*_Passengers exit the car_*

Me: "Hey, thanks for the help. The guys left on their own."

Operator: "No problem. Call us back if they give you any more issues."

IF I had called 911...

Operator: "911!!!!! DO YOU NEED POLICE, FIRE, OR AMBULANCE!???"

Me: "....ummm, police please. I'm parked at the corner of x and y. Nobody is in any danger though..."

Operator: "WHAT IS GOING ON!?"

Me: "I'm an Uber driver and several men have refused to leave my car."

Operator: "WHAT ARE THEIR NAMES? DO YOU KNOW THEM? DO THEY HAVE WEAPONS? WHERE DID YOU PICK THEM UP"

The point I'm trying to make is that (in my city at least) 911 deals with high priority calls. Needing an officer to come by to have a conversation with somebody being an prick is not something I'm comfortable calling 911 for.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I'm still struggling with this. Yes I know I'm in a different country but 911 must be pretty universal, no?
> 
> If I had some sassy, drunk 19 year old girl refusing to get out of my car but she posed absolutely zero risk to herself, me, or the public, why would I call the same number as a person who is having a heart attack or being robbed at gunpoint? It just seems crazy to me.
> 
> ...


It's different everywhere you go, in the US, it can even be different state to state (there are even signs posted on the interstate saying what number to call in an emergency, on a majority of these signs it just says 911, but it can differ)

On all the occasions I have called 911 (which luckily wasn't many), they never asked how to direct the call, just what the state of the emergency was (i.e. In a wreck, victim of a robbery, victim of a shooting, fire, medical emergency, etc.), then they send out police/fire/ambulance based on what they deem is needed, for example

Say you were in a minor wreck...

Dispatch: "911, what is the state of your emergency?"

Caller: "Yes, I was in a wreck on x near y"

Dispatch: "How far away from y, do you see an address number?"

Caller: "Yes, 123 x"

Dispatch: "Ok, are you or anybody involved hurt?"

Caller: "No" (this negates EMT)

Dispatch: "Has there been any fire or explosion?"

Caller: "No" (this negates Fire Dept. involvement)

Dispatch: "Ok, we have police arriving to the scene"

End result, only police show

Now say you witness someone having a heart attack...

Dispatch: "911, what is the nature of your emergency?"

Caller: "Yes, we need an ambulance, my friend is having a heart attack" (this already says what is required, EMT involvement)

Dispatch: *asks medical, situation, location, severity and other pertinent questions* (this preps the EMT crew, tells them wether to use sirens/lights or not and what to expect when they arrive)

Caller *answers questions*

Dispatch : "Ok, EMT is on their way"

Only EMT shows

Others could be...

Fire+Injury=EMT and Fire

Drug/alcohol related (depending on situation)=Police and/or EMT

This keeps situations like requesting Police, but needing both Police and EMT or requesting Police, but the situation is better served by EMT, or things like that

But you can go one state over and they could ask you what service you request

No matter what the situation is, it is not illegal to call 911 if such services are required, it's better to call 911 than to waste time searching up the non-emergency number as issues can quickly escalate in that time, or if you are in shock and can't even think of which to call (that's why the number is 911, easy to remember in cases of shock, panic or time sensitive)


----------



## coonhound (Aug 8, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I'm still struggling with this. Yes I know I'm in a different country but 911 must be pretty universal, no?
> 
> If I had some sassy, drunk 19 year old girl refusing to get out of my car but she posed absolutely zero risk to herself, me, or the public, why would I call the same number as a person who is having a heart attack or being robbed at gunpoint? It just seems crazy to me.
> 
> ...


Most dispatchers in the US do not answer a public line. 911 call takers answer calls for service, enter it into a CAD, and the dispatchers assign the call to units based upon priority. This is typically done all in the same 911 center. The public is often bad at determining significance/severity and thus, calls are routed centrally. 911 call takers receive all types of calls for service. If you need police/fire/ems, that's who you call.


----------

